# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Zebra danios chasing other fish

## TheCPguy

Hi everyone I just added 7 leopard zebra danios which are almost adult sized in my 55 gallon. But they started chasing my fish like pristella tetras, lampeyes and ricefish. They even bother the golden wonder killi I have in there. The rainbow shark chases them but they are too fast. Is this normal for them to chase other fish straight away when added to a tank? I will remove them if i have to, but i have so much floating plants in there its hard, I'll use a bottle trap if needed. Any help is appreciated, I do not want any trouble among my fish. Thanks!  :Grin:

----------


## tetrakid

The first thing I would do is get rid of the offending fish, as I hate finsh that disturb other fish. Alternatively, you can set up a species tank with only their kind. But that may or may not work too, as I once had Saepae Tetras attacking one another of their own kind too and ripping off their beautiful fins. Then I swear I'd never ever keep those fish again.

----------


## magpie

Chasing after fish is ok as long as they don't bite their fins and attack them. By the way, may I know where did you get your rainbow shark from?

----------


## TheCPguy

The chasing seems to have simmered down. Because now the pristellas are back in the middle region instead of in the right corner of the tank. I got the rainbow shark from a fish farm  :Smile: 

Sent from my LG-H650 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Usually when new fishes are introduced into a tank with existing groups of fishes, depending on the temperament of the new fishes, its common for them to try and establish their "place" in a new tank environment, especially with fast and active fish species. The tank's space is basically getting split and reassigned into more invisible "zones". Most of the time the chasing usually subsides after a day, once each group of fishes find their own reassigned areas to settle in. 

But if you notice a certain group of fishes still chasing or nipping other fishes for a few days in a row, then it indicates incompatibility and would be best to transfer out those fishes and look at rehousing alternatives.

----------

